# West Midlands meet?



## PIng (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone fancy meeting up for an informal game in the West Midlands area? Myself, Budaah, Callawayne & Glynntaylor enjoyed a game at the Chase back in June - any of you guys want to meet up again? Anyone else interested or have any suggestions for venues/dates?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 22, 2013)

If you could get a good weekend price for beau desert, there may be a bit of north western interest, but just a suggestion.

I know I would be.


----------



## callawayne (Aug 22, 2013)

PIng said:



			Anyone fancy meeting up for an informal game in the West Midlands area? Myself, Budaah, Callawayne & Glynntaylor enjoyed a game at the Chase back in June - any of you guys want to meet up again? Anyone else interested or have any suggestions for venues/dates?
		
Click to expand...

Yes ping i would be up for a game ,perhaps your choice this time


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 23, 2013)

Played The Vale at Evesham today (Thurs) and found it in good nick, 6600+yards off the yellows, it was fun

maybe get a deal there and I'd be interested.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 23, 2013)

If it was a weekend I would be interested.


----------



## PIng (Aug 23, 2013)

Three people from the Coventry area have expressed an interest, so perhaps somewhere around there? Let's see how the responses go over the weekend and then we can suggest some dates.


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 23, 2013)

I may be interested, depending on day/date.
May be able to sort a deal at my place if there was enough interest ?

http://www.stoneleighdeerparkgolfclub.com/


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 23, 2013)

Stoneleigh is a nice track. Only played there once but it was a nice course. I'm a regular at Johnny Reays and quite like the idea of putting Â£50 credit for balls and getting two free rounds.


----------



## fundy (Aug 23, 2013)

Im further south but fair chance Ill travel up depending on venue (am playing FofA with FT next week which will be my 5th or 6th game in the Cov area this year) 

Mungos place looks nice   (hint hint  )


----------



## rob_golf1 (Aug 23, 2013)

Im interested, but it just depends on when because of work/uni commitments.


----------



## Buddaah (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm in pal  just name a track & time


----------



## sweatysock41 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd be in depending on the date - work is getting in the way of most dates at present - but you never know I might get lucky and yoiu choose a date when I'm in the country.


----------



## Fish (Aug 23, 2013)

I also could be available dependent on day/date. Have a county card anyway dependent on green fee or your all welcome at Kenilworth.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'd be interested providing it's on a weekend.Fri pm - Sunday lunch.


----------



## quinn (Aug 24, 2013)

wrighty1874 said:



			I'd be interested providing it's on a weekend.Fri pm - Sunday lunch.
		
Click to expand...

Same as me....weekends or fri pm...


----------



## PIng (Aug 26, 2013)

General concensus seems to be for a weekend- how about Sunday 15th or 22nd September - venue to be chosen when we know how many want to play, but possibly Stoneleigh, Stonebridge (near Meriden), Lichfield or Kenilworth - any other suggestions welcome.


----------



## la_lucha (Aug 26, 2013)

PIng said:



			General concensus seems to be for a weekend- how about Sunday 15th or 22nd September - venue to be chosen when we know how many want to play, but possibly Stoneleigh, Stonebridge (near Meriden), Lichfield or Kenilworth - any other suggestions welcome.
		
Click to expand...

I'd prefer a Saturday to be honest.


----------



## Buddaah (Aug 26, 2013)

Saturday for me too as playin footy again now


----------



## PIng (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok - how about Saturday 14th or 21st September?


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 27, 2013)

14th for me as the competition is a 4 man team format,

wherever you choose to play you wont please everybody


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 28, 2013)

Count me in.... Suggestions; Astbury Hall in Bridgnorth is brill! I've also played the manor in uttoxetor which you can get a good deal and I'm sure If there's more than 4 they maybe able to do something! However I am partial to play anywhere!!


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 28, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			I'm in pal  just name a track & time
		
Click to expand...

Errr that handicap can't be right Matthew!!


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2013)

cant do either 14th or 21st (saturdays not ideal for me sadly), good luck with whatever you guys arrange


----------



## Buddaah (Aug 28, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Errr that handicap can't be right Matthew!! 

Click to expand...

It is I'm ****...we know this lol


----------



## PIng (Aug 28, 2013)

Buddaah said:



			It is I'm ****...we know this lol
		
Click to expand...

You're a bit of a demon with the lob wedge if I remember right!


----------



## PIng (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok then, let's go for Saturday 14th September. Confirmed players are myself, Buddaah, GlynnTaylor and Full Throttle. If anyone else is interested then let me know by Friday, which is when I'll book a course (after checking out the suggestions on here).


----------



## PIng (Aug 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			cant do either 14th or 21st (saturdays not ideal for me sadly), good luck with whatever you guys arrange
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Fundy, sorry you can't make it.


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2013)

14th is a comp day at KGC so course and myself not available, 21st however is free on both counts


----------



## glynntaylor (Aug 28, 2013)

I can do the Saturday 21st...maybe in trouble HID as also playing the sunday!

Callawayne put himself down as well....


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2013)

PIng said:



			Thanks Fundy, sorry you can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

no worries played with FT at Forest of Arden today and playing with a few from the forum at the weekend too


----------



## fundy (Aug 28, 2013)

Fish said:



			14th is a comp day at KGC so course and myself not available, 21st however is free on both counts 

Click to expand...

Any thoughts as to repeating the couple of winter forum meets you did last year Robin (or similar/different venues)?


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Any thoughts as to repeating the couple of winter forum meets you did last year Robin (or similar/different venues)?
		
Click to expand...

I'm already working and in discussion with one at Maxstoke.


----------



## PIng (Aug 28, 2013)

fundy said:



			Any thoughts as to repeating the couple of winter forum meets you did last year Robin (or similar/different venues)?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes- Tadmarton Heath, I remember it well - my fingers are just starting to defrost!


----------



## full_throttle (Aug 29, 2013)

if it's easier I'll make myself avaliable for the 21st, 

have you decided on a course yet.


----------



## Buddaah (Aug 30, 2013)

So what's the crack? When, where & who??


----------



## Mungoscorner (Aug 30, 2013)

September is out for me i'm afraid.
I have comps every weekend until October.


----------



## PIng (Sep 1, 2013)

How about Saturday 14th September, around lunchtime, Astbury Hall in Bridgenorth (as suggested by Glynn). We can get it for Â£25 per person.

Buddaah, Glynntaylor and Full Throttle - are you all still interested? Anyone else?


----------



## glynntaylor (Sep 2, 2013)

Im in! 

I think fish and Wayne were interested.


----------



## Fish (Sep 2, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Im in! 

I think fish and Wayne were interested.
		
Click to expand...

As I Stated earlier in the thread, the 14th is a club comp day so I'm out.


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 3, 2013)

Is there nowhere closer to B'ham? 120 mile round trip doesn't seem as appealling


----------



## glynntaylor (Sep 4, 2013)

Indeed there will be! The Belfry.... West Midlands GC.... Wishaw....


----------



## PIng (Sep 4, 2013)

glynntaylor said:



			Indeed there will be! The Belfry.... West Midlands GC.... Wishaw....
		
Click to expand...

OK then, let's try Sat 14th Sept at a course in the Birmingham/Coventry area, me, GlynnTaylor and Full Throttle - anyone want to make it a four-ball? Are you still interested Buddaah? I'll look for a venue tomorrow night.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Sep 4, 2013)

Why don't you enter the broadway open down in Worcestershire? Cracking course and as its a charity one its only Â£50 for a 4ball!


----------



## full_throttle (Sep 5, 2013)

the charity day at Broadway looks great value, I'd travel for a charity event if everybody else is interested


----------



## Buddaah (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi guys, Joining my first club this weekend so I'm gonna have to miss our day out as I'm gonna be trying to get to know the course. 

Hope you have a good day out  

Ill come along next time thought!


----------



## PIng (Sep 5, 2013)

The Broadway Open won't accept inactive handicaps, so I'm out.

Since we're struggling to get a fourball together I suggest we knock this one on the head for now - sorry for wasting your time guys.


----------



## glynntaylor (Sep 5, 2013)

No problem! hopefully try again in October!


----------

